# KTM/Sunset C-16 gear replacement advise?



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Could anyone help with info on replacement gears for KTM/Sunset C-16? There were just under one hundred of these locomotives produced in Japan by KTM about 30 years ago. A friend has one and one of the vinyl gears stripped. I wrote to KTM but of course, they have no spare parts after 30 years... Any help would be highly appreciated. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

